# Is Chetumal worth a visit?



## maffrandj (Jul 5, 2012)

My partner and I are in Playa del Carmen, Q-Roo for the entire month of July (vacation and scouting investment property) and we're wondering if it's worth it to take a day trip to Chetumal. If so, how's the drive from PdC to Chetumal?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The only thing that I found interesting in Chetumal was the duty-free area across the border in Belize. You should be able to go there and return without turning in your FMMs. I had an FM3 at the time so I wasn't questioned.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You should visit Laguna Bacalar on the way to Chetumal on a great highway, while in Chetumal visit the Mayan Cultural Museum, I believe the best on the peninsula... The new zoo is unbelievable, up close to Jaguars, walk through a rain forest, aviary full of tropical birds and you could always take the jet boat over to Akmbercus Cay in Belize...suerte y paz


----------

